# Need to find a good home for my Gerbil Nigel (Essex)



## MattCB (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi there,

About a year ago I took Nigel in from a rescue (along with a couple of hamsters who I also need to rehome), I never thought I'd ever be in a position where I would have to give up my little animals, but sadly due to a bad change in personal circumstances I'm having to move in early January and will no longer be able to provide a home for them.

Nigel is a male gerbil, I believe he's about 2 years old, he's lively and friendly. A really cool little dude who loves to constantly burrow and dig around, he's really great to watch. He's likes to move around a lot and has a lot of energy, whenever your about he's quite curious and will always come up to see what your doing. Put some food on your hand and he'll happily jump onto it and sit there while he shuffles through the food. He's a great little character and deserves somewhere where he'll be loved and looked after.

He currently lives in a large glass gerbilarium which I will happily provide with him so he can keep his house and make any move less stressful on him. It's about 70cm x 40cm x 45cm, normally I fill it with about 6-8 inches of gerbil safe wood shavings so he has lots of room to dig (his favorite thing to do!). As well as having the usual chew toys, log tunnel, house etc.

Please help me find a good home for this little guy, he's been a great friend to me and I'm really sad that come January I will no longer be able to look after him.


----------



## MattCB (Dec 18, 2015)

Nigel has now been rehomed


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear you have had to rehome him, he sounds like a lovely little chap. I'm sure whoever has him now will take good care of him.


----------



## MattCB (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks. It was tough to say goodbye to him as he's been such a cool little fellow. Thankfully I had a chat with the person who was rehoming him and she seemed like a good person who is going to look after him well


----------

